# Texas breeder



## rfctexas (Sep 2, 2010)

Curious if anyone has had experience with a Texas breeder T-Haus Havanese with the web site http://www.akeepsake.net (also --- [email protected] - Anthony - 832 390-5072 - Plattersville North of Houston, TX 77363)? If anybody knows anything I would appreciate the information. I can not find much about them, and have been talking to them about a puppy.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

A couple red flags I noticed on their website:

1) Puppies within the same litter going for different prices-looks to be based on color. 
2) Puppy being offered for two different prices based on if you want AKC papers or not with the dog. These papers cost them nothing as far as I know.
3)Some of the dogs parents are advertised as CERF tested, some have more testing than that. They should all have comprehensive testing done. 
4)Bragging that a particular puppy's parents were less than 6 pounds a piece so it should be small. Breed standard for showing Havs is 8-14 lbs. Why are you breeding 6 lbers? 
5)Guaranteeing projected future weights of dogs (Scotty will be only ten pounds!)
6) They ship their dogs, not a condemnation, but it would give me pause.
7) They take a 500 deposit so you can pick the color you want.
8) You have to have a vet visit within two business day of recieving your dog, or the health guarantee is void.
9) The questionnaire about where the dogs will end up does not seem very thorough, seems they are more concerned about your 500$ deposit, than where their puppy is going to live. 
10)The health guarantee is only for if your puppy dies (and if can prove it was due to genetic reasons) , they will replace it, or if it has hip problems.

Some of the other members can chime in here, but there have to be better alternatives in TX.

http://www.akeepsake.net/Avail 3.html


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The biggest red flag to me, is that it appears they are trying to breed on the small tea-cup end and that could mean a whole lot of health problems accompanied with big vet bills for you in the future if you go this route, along with the other red flags that Meghan pointed out.

Try to find a breeder that does more preventative health testing, for information on that, this is a good article:

http://www.havanese.org/education/puppy-buyers/60-puppy-buyers

Best of luck in your search and bravo for doing your due diligence.

~Kara


----------



## rfctexas (Sep 2, 2010)

Y’all are great, thanks for your thorough and quick replies. I haven’t felt good in any of my conversations with them as well. Just could not find anything negative about them on-line.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

rfctexas said:


> Y'all are great, thanks for your thorough and quick replies. I haven't felt good in any of my conversations with them as well. Just could not find anything negative about them on-line.


Listen to your instinct, there are lots of wonderful breeders, look around here there is a wealth of information on searching for a puppy and breeder.

Best of luck in your search for a happy, healthy, havanese 

~Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You've gotten great advice and Kara is right. In addition to researching to find a breeder who does all the health testing and one who is in it for the love of the breed, ultimately you should also listen to that little voice that always tries to guide us to make good choices.

You should stick around and continue to read and interact with the people here. We've all gone through the process you're in at one time or another. I got my first havanese in 2007 and now have three. They are the sweetest, dearest little souls tucked in a bouncing furry little body.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was looking for Abby I talked to a breeder that sounded good but there were many red flags going off in my mind. So, I looked up a vet's office in her area and called and asked about her. He just said "I would not buy a dog from this woman" - that was enough for me! It is sometimes difficult to find a good breeder near you but if you can't it is better to travel to get one than to settle for a dog that might have problems later on. You are investing not only money but many years of your life with this puppy - try not to be too impatient to take the time to do your research. Good luck in your search - we are always here to help!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a good breeder look at havdiss havanese.Chris is wonderful breeder.When Ace came home he already was on the road to house training.He is very smart,he is doing agility right now just for fun.She has all the health testing done.I would definetly get a puppy from her again.She doesnt have puppies very often though.She lives close to houston.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

virginia said:


> If you are looking for a good breeder look at havdiss havanese.Chris is wonderful breeder.When Ace came home he already was on the road to house training.He is very smart,he is doing agility right now just for fun.She has all the health testing done.I would definetly get a puppy from her again.She doesnt have puppies very often though.She lives close to houston.


I just looked at her site. Those puppies are soooo cute.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> 2) Puppy being offered for two different prices based on if you want AKC papers or not with the dog. These papers cost them nothing as far as I know.
> 
> http://www.akeepsake.net/Avail 3.html


Actually there is a charge but it is nominal. You can register the entire litter for I think $20. Each pup gets an AKC number.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Also, I wouldn't buy a puppy without first visiting the breeder's home. Hopefully that is an option. If not I would definitely stop right there and look for other breeders.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I travelled approximately 1,000 miles for my girl, not that there aren't great breeders near me, there are..but at the time they all had waiting lists a year long (the few that I found) and even the one I chose I had to wait for the litter for about 4-5 months, but she was worth every single mile travelled, I'd walk there to get her if I had to! 

Times have changed and there are a lot more Havanese breeders now, but extending your search is always an option.

~Kara


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Hi,
I don't know where in Texas you are (I'm in Amarillo), but there is a Dallas area breeder listed on the Havanese Club of America breeder directory. A few years ago when I was looking, she didn't have puppies then but gave me the name of another breeder near there who was a friend of hers and also did testing and was very concerned with breed standards. There were actually several breeders who gave me suggestions and names, and were really primarily concerned that pups were healthy and going to good homes. You might look there, and at the general info on Havanese, etc. 
( http://www.havanese.org/breeder-ref ) That is the web address of HCA 
I'm not an authority at all.....but I can remember all the internet searching and telephone calls, and e-mails that finally led to me getting my Linus----who is my buddy now. I found that site, and this forum to be incredibly helpful.
Good luck.
Suzy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> I travelled approximately 1,000 miles for my girl, not that there aren't great breeders near me, there are..but at the time they all had waiting lists a year long (the few that I found) and even the one I chose I had to wait for the litter for about 4-5 months, but she was worth every single mile travelled, I'd walk there to get her if I had to!
> 
> Times have changed and there are a lot more Havanese breeders now, but extending your search is always an option.
> 
> ~Kara


Me too. There are definitely some good breeders in New England, but none that had (or would hav) puppies in the time frame I was looking for. I wanted a puppy toward the beginning of the summer so that we could get through the infant stage while I was completely out of work. I work from home a good deal, but I still have to go out to meeting during the school year, and there are days when I am out of the house for 4 hours at a time. I really wanted the puppy to feel comfortable, secure by the time I needed to leave him for a few hours at a time.

I flew from Massachusetts to NC, then drove two hours to get to the King's to pick up Kodi. Best decision I ever made!!!


----------



## rfctexas (Sep 2, 2010)

Again .... thanks for all the info!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

jacqui said:


> Actually there is a charge but it is nominal. You can register the entire litter for I think $20. Each pup gets an AKC number.


Good to know. They are charging a $2-300.00 difference based on this. Hardly justified by that fee.


----------

